# Semniar on East Galveston Bay



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

HOSTED BY STINGAREE RESTAURANT AND MARINA IN CRYSTAL BEACH

This Saturday from 10am to 2pm I will discuss with maps in great detail from Oyster Bayou alone the north shore to Smith Point. From Rollover Pass alone the south shore line to just past the Pig pens on goat island.We will also discuss the back lakes, bayous,coves and all the reefs in East bay that are marked and that are unmarked. Emphasis will be on the upcoming spring time patterns.I have a wealth of knowledge fishing the Galveston Bay Complex.I will hold nothing back.
Lunch will be furnished by Stingaree Restaurant
Early Bird Entry is $75.00

For Reservations:
cell# 409 996-3054
email [email protected]


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW Capt. Jim. To short of a notice for me. Wish I had known sooner. I made the last one but would have liked to do it again.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jimmy,

Is the Cat going to be there?


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Stingaree was packed this last weekend and yes I gave mullet the cat a little sliver of fillet Sunday afternoon. He just loves to greet everyone or should I say everyone loves to greet him.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Any chance on doing a seminar on a Sunday? I cant make Saturdays, but would like to attend one of your seminars. Keep it in mind, please.

Rob


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I will be doing a another seminar on April 16th. This one this Saturday was just a quickie that Stingaree & I put together. The class is going to be small. All who attend will gain a lot of information about fishing East Galveston Bay. 

With the warm weather and the cat on the stairway who knows what might happen.I guess there could be a repeat of last year. It does seem that a lot of people don't ware much clothing here at the beach.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope you keep yours on lol .


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

OH Yeah! The cat on the stairs! Duh. I almost forgot. LOL!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

If I get my jackplate installed by Saturday then I would love to attend. Have never fished east bay other than wadefishing rollover but would love to learn it.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

It looks like its going to be a beautiful day this Saturday. If any one wants to come by boat there is plenty of dock space at Stingaree. I would get on the water early and go make a wade at $%#&@#! first and then come to the seminar.
Txfirenfish, I realize that you and about a dozen others that I have talked to want to come but have something else going on. Because this seminar is so short notice. I have decided to leave the entry fee the same for you and all walk ups who want to attend. $75.00 cash at the door.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

ok jim..i'll go wade at #%'$&! first and then go to seminar. thanks for the tip!


----------

